# Wasserzeichen in mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig ?



## PhoenixDH (17. März 2005)

Also ich habe auf meiner Homepage viele Bilder, dazu lege ich auf jedes Bild ein Wasserzeichen, das wird aber sehr viel wenn man das immer einzeln machen muss.

Gibt es da in Photoshop ne Möglichkeit viele Bilder auf einmal zu machen, was ich eher net denke !

Falls nein, gibt es da so ein Programm das das kann ?


----------



## McAce (17. März 2005)

Klar gibt´s die nennt sich Aktionen such mal hier im forum es gib schon mehrmals diese 
Frage.


----------

